
Introducing the Google Chrome OS (2009) - stesch
http://googleblog.blogspot.de/2009/07/introducing-google-chrome-os.html
======
RivieraKid
And the reason why people upvote 4 years old Chrome OS announcment is... ?

~~~
stesch
Have you seen the frontpage of Hacker News lately?

Wikipedia article about a well know person in IT, namely Grace Hopper. A very
old and known project that wants to rebuilt some old version of Microsoft
Windows. Etc.

~~~
basicallydan
What's your point? Can you explain why you submitted this blog post about
Chrome OS?

------
samwilliams
Original discussion (as far as I can tell):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=693269](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=693269)

------
jeffehobbs
This submission brings the light and the heat. $XNUM years, huh, that really
is something.

